# Office 2007 - Excel - Not enough system resources to display completely



## bkohary (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all.

I recently upgraded our office to MS Office 2007 SP1 Pro plus.
I generally get people complain about how slow it is, but one issue that some users have got is that the toolbar/ribbon in Excel blanks out when switching between Outlook 2007 (via exchange server 2003) and Excel. Nothing else is open at the time.

The message pops up "Not enough system resources to display completely ".

I have had a look on the web and some have mentioned the size of the spreadsheet.
I was willing to pursue this line of thought, but this morning, someone got it without opening a spreadsheet. He had Outlook open, opened Excel, walked away then came back to the ribbon blanked out.

However, the user has an addin. I will get him to try and open Excel with the addin disabled.

The machines vary in specs, but this person has a brand new HP 2.4GHz Core 2 duo/2GB ram 150GB HDD. Another has a new HP laptop, and the same specs.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

My searches have led me to think it is really an Outlook problem - just happened to notice it when you opened Excel.
Several links here - I don't know much about Exchange, but perhaps they can help....
http://www.ureader.com/message/33355564.aspx
http://forums.serverwatch.com/showthread.php?t=1108
and this group I am not a member of, but the person posing the question took several steps that are outlined in the question
http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/...ver/SBS_Small_Business_Server/Q_22077052.html


----------



## bkohary (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

It hadn't occurred to me to test Outlook, but it's worth a try.

I have asked the user to use OWA via Internet explorer 7 for his email and thankfully he's ok to try it out. I don't think a sinlge session of IE7 will eat up as much of the system as Outlook. 

I wouldn't be able to test without email access of some sort.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Keep us informed on what happens....


----------



## bkohary (Mar 26, 2007)

The user has reported that that the error disappeared when not using Outlook 2007.
Of course I can't get the user to use OWA all the time as it's not practical.


----------

